# bloody lunitic



## glaurendweer (Oct 27, 2009)

i love this costume! the severed head is an especially amazing and scary effect


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

i'm gonna add some red plastic to the iv bottle to simulate blood, fill it with water and float a couple small gold fish in there. 

heres the back of the jacket. (pre splatter)









i've started a little contest on a steampunk forum.
basicly, they get to design the id card for the doc's id sleeve. (something old-at least 50 years+)









in return i'm building a clock work creature of the dead for the winner, as a prize for thier efforts.


----------



## BillBraski (Sep 30, 2009)

Wow brilliant props. They have such an authentic look and very creative! Killer fuzzy bunny slippers! They truely put the laughter in manslaughter! Well done..


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

Wow ...omg. thats truly frightening. -amy


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

thx guys and gals.
frightening was exactly what i was going for. 

i love halloween!


----------



## digbugsgirl (Aug 15, 2007)

WOW! That's awesome! You do great work!!


----------



## Dr.Kreepy (Aug 14, 2005)

Wooo! Creepy get up, man! I love the head I.V.


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

thx brotha!


----------



## nfmmalice (Oct 8, 2004)

Beautiful Work. I was working on a Similar getup last year, but Clown Based.

Couple Quick Questions. Where did you get those awesome Bunny Slippers!! And what did you use as a pattern for that mask? I was looking for a full face version like that, but could only find Half-Face "Hannibal" Masks.

I was looking for an Old (or new that could be "antiqued") I.V. Cart as well... But could never find anything. I love your Custom one!


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

nfmmalice said:


> Beautiful Work. I was working on a Similar getup last year, but Clown Based.
> 
> Couple Quick Questions. Where did you get those awesome Bunny Slippers!! And what did you use as a pattern for that mask? I was looking for a full face version like that, but could only find Half-Face "Hannibal" Masks.


the awesome bunny slippers are something i threw together of the top of my head (no pattern)
i used some long hair pure white fun fur, and went to great lengths to age them. there actually quite a simple design. (i'm not much of a seamstress.lol)

for the mask, i purchased one of those dollar store jason masks. i cut it down till i had something i liked then traced it onto my leather. (9 0z veg tanned)
i used the mask as a basic template and cut my holes alittle different to the standard jason mask. the mask was just to position the eyes and nose in the correct place.
use a new exacto and it will cut the leather like butter.(even thick stuff )
i ran the leather mask under hot water, to make it hard/ridgid. i let it dry over a 2liter pop bottle to give it its shape.


----------



## nfmmalice (Oct 8, 2004)

icyuod2 said:


> the awesome bunny slippers are something i threw together of the top of my head (no pattern)
> i used some long hair pure white fun fur, and went to great lengths to age them. there actually quite a simple design. (i'm not much of a seamstress.lol).


That was going to be my next idea.  Since I would want them Sturdy enough to wear around (maybe even run in (Hehe) Then I could buy some white Fur and Glue/Sew it over a Set of Tennis Shoes to make them more durable...


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

That's the best costume I've seen! the bloody bunny slippers are a great touch. My 13 yr old loves steampunked stuff, he wants me to buy him a steampunked nerf gun.


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

thx.

i noticed your login. i have fond memories of carving turnips for halloween. (my mother visited canada one oct. as a child)

it wasn't until i moved to canada that i carved my first pumkin (back in 1980)

she always made a big deal for halloween. even in the uk.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

icyuod2 said:


> thx.
> 
> i noticed your login. i have fond memories of carving turnips for halloween. (my mother visited canada one oct. as a child)
> 
> ...


I used to carve turnips, lol back in the 80's pumpkins were some rare exotic fruit here.


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

Very nicely done.


----------



## SpiritOfHalloween (Oct 29, 2009)

Lol @ the bunny slippers


----------



## nfmmalice (Oct 8, 2004)

Where did you pick up your straight Jacket? I noticed (Or at least I THINK I noticed) that you embellished it a b it yourself, but I cant seem to find a decent (Durable) one for a decent price.


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

when i painted the murals, i was left with a crap load of artist canvas (had to buy a role)

i stitched the jacket from scratch out of the extra canvas. 
i took a long sleeve t-shirt of mine, and traced it out on the canvas (alittle larger to leave room for sewing) i traced the arms and front of the shirt.

for the back, i folded the shirt in half to trace and added a couple extra inches to each side. the extra fabric allowed me to fold over the ends where the 2 pieces overlap. its basicly a backwards shirt, i just made the pattern as i went (trying on the pieces as i completed them.)the grommets,buckels and webbing (canvas straps) where all purchased from fabric land. again simple sewing to put it together.
you can see the canvas i started with in these pictures (clean stuff behaind the jacket.)
its nice and heavy, probably similar to levi's denim.

i didn't think to take any pictures of the actual process.


----------

